# no ethernet after install

## dphipps

I just installed from I live CD and on reboot it tells me that eth0 does not exist.  Does anybody know where I might have gone wrong?

----------

## Sangeki

The driver for your NIC may not be compiled as a module or in the kernel.

check your kernel config.

Or if that's not it did you edit /etc/conf.d/net?

And have you done rc-update add net.eth0 default?

----------

## dphipps

I did edit /etc/conf.d/net and I have done rc-update add net.eth0 default.  On startup it tries to start up eth0 but fails.  I think that missed something when I compiled my kernel but am not sure what I need.  I have a nVidia nForce2 Ethernet Controller.  I did find a Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) as a kernal configuration option, is this what I need or is there something else?

----------

## Sangeki

Yes, this is what you need.

The module will be called forcedeth

----------

## dphipps

Thanks that fixed it for me.

----------

## Sangeki

You're welcome.

----------

## Endor

I have the same ethernet controller but I don't see forcedeth or Reverse Engineered nForce Ethernet Support (Experimental) anywhere in the Kernel Configuration menu.  Could the driver be called something else?  Or perhaps there's a module somewhere that I need to install?

I'm pretty sure I don't have the driver installed since I got this message:

```
Starting eth0

Bringing up eth0

Configuration not set for eth0 - assuming dhcp

dhcp

eth0 does not exist

ERROR: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started.
```

----------

## swooshOnLn

Make sure that you have "EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers" enabled, if not, you will not be able to see the "reverse enginnered" driver.

----------

## Endor

Thanks!  I found it right after my last post but I couldn't find my way back here to update my post.  

I had to compile the driver as a module and add it to the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file.  It took me a few tries to get the syntax on that file too.  At first I thought I had to type the pathname to the driver but all I had to type was forcedeth.

Now it works fine.  Thanks guys.

 :Cool: 

----------

## Darknight

My problem is different, however it is related.

I installed my system (amd64) and rebooted successfully, if I have a look at dmesg eth0 exists and is associated with the correct nic (nforce4 ethernet) however if I type ifconfig no nic is shown whatsoever except for lo. The same happens if I add marvell yukon driver (my mobo has two nics: Asus A8N-SLI deluxe).

I tried compiling forcedeth in kernel and as module, both give the same results.

I may add that I pass "noapic" to the kernel at boot, as otherwise I'd have trouble booting because something is not working in my apic.

I wonder if I'm missing some kernel options. Ideas?

----------

## Pasketti

that I love it when, after Googling for an hour, I go here, and find my solution in 5 minutes.

I love you guys.

----------

